# DVR40 to R10



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

So, I think I know what the answer is, but here we go anyway!

Any way to easily transfer the settings from a DVR40 to an R10. I wanted to get my parents' seasonpasses from their DVR40 to an R10. 

Just thought I would post the question even though I realize I will probably be spending a while setting everything up on the R10.

thanks,
ddrumer


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Sorry, nope


----------

